# دورة فى fire fighting جامدة اوى وبالعربى



## zakou2 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*النهاردة جايب معايا حاجة مفيدة جدا وبالعربى وسهلة اوى وهى دورة فى fire fighting مكونة من 105 صفحة 

لا تسنوناه بالدعاء 

Download*​


----------



## شيخ الحارة (27 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم
المعذرة ، لم أتمكن من التحميل لا يوجد شريط التحميل .*


----------



## wael nesim (27 أغسطس 2012)

على الموضوع ولكن لا يوجد شريط للتحميل


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بألف خير

ممكن رابط ثاني للتحميل رجاءا الرابط مو شغال


----------



## nofal (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لا يوجد شريط التحميل .


----------



## mahmood mrbd (27 أغسطس 2012)

لا يوجد شريط تحميل


----------



## حسام الدينن (29 أغسطس 2012)

ممتاز الحقيقة


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (30 أغسطس 2012)

أعـــــد رفع الم مرة ثانية من فضلك


----------



## bagan (30 أغسطس 2012)

شي رائع الله يعطيك الف عافية شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (30 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك تم التحميل
اللينك على الميديا فاير:
دوره فى اعمال اطفاء الحريق.pdf


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (30 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmod_yosry (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
للأخوة الذين يجدون صعوبة في التحميل ... يوجد صندوق في أسفل الصفحة أضغط على كلمة Here الموجودة بهذا الصندوق للتحميل


----------



## zakou2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

tnx


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا عاشت ايدك بارك الله فيك


----------



## منير متولي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## zakou2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## zakou2 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

answres plz


----------



## zakou2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

answers plz


----------



## zakou2 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

answers plz ...


----------



## hany27 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## berd (16 سبتمبر 2012)

دوره فى اعمال اطفاء الحريق.pdf
رابط الملف


----------



## zakou2 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

tnx


----------



## zakou2 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

answers plz !!!​


----------



## وائل البرعى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_taha_a (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس ياسر منصور (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثير 
نريد منك المزيد


----------



## fuadmidya (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## zakou2 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ur welcome​


----------



## zanitty (24 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> بارك الله فيك تم التحميل
> اللينك على الميديا فاير:
> دوره فى اعمال اطفاء الحريق.pdf



برجاء شرح خطوات التحميل حيث ان العضو صاحب الموضوع دائم الرفع على هذا الموقع و دائما ما يفشل الاعضاء فى تنزيل ملفاته 
شكرا لتعاونك


----------



## mohamedtop (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الى المهندس zanitty وكل الزملاء للتحميل بعد الضغط على download سوف تظهر صفحة اخرى انزل اخر الصفحة فى المستطيل
الموجود به السهم والمكتوب اسفله Download Google Chrome ستلاحظ فى نهاية هذا المستطيل كلمة Hereوهى مكتوبة بخط خفيف المهم اضغط عليها سوف تتحول الى الميديا فاير العادى واااسف على اسلوب الشرح ده


----------



## mohamedtop (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الى المهندس zanitty وكل الزملاء للتحميل بعد الضغط على download سوف تظهر صفحة اخرى انزل اخر الصفحة فى المستطيل
الموجود به السهم والمكتوب اسفله Download Google Chrome ستلاحظ فى نهاية هذا المستطيل كلمة Hereوهى مكتوبة بخط خفيف المهم اضغط عليها سوف تتحول الى الميديا فاير العادى واااسف على اسلوب الشرح ده


----------



## zanitty (24 سبتمبر 2012)

mohamedtop قال:


> الى المهندس zanitty وكل الزملاء للتحميل بعد الضغط على download سوف تظهر صفحة اخرى انزل اخر الصفحة فى المستطيل
> الموجود به السهم والمكتوب اسفله Download Google Chrome ستلاحظ فى نهاية هذا المستطيل كلمة Hereوهى مكتوبة بخط خفيف المهم اضغط عليها سوف تتحول الى الميديا فاير العادى واااسف على اسلوب الشرح ده



سيدى الفاضل 
اتبعت هذه الخطوات سابقا و لكن عند الضغط على كلمه here ما يحدث هو اعاده تحديث للصفحه نفسها 
شكرا لاهتمامك و لا باس باسلوب الشرح فهو واضح و مبسط


----------



## zakou2 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

yes, click ine here


----------



## zakou2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

good luck​


----------



## starmido (10 يناير 2015)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يناير 2015)

تم التنزيل من رابط المهندس محمد سلامة الراضي جزاه الله خيرا 
صراحة دورة تستحق القراءة و الدراسة و الاهتمام 
أنصح الزملاء بالدراسة المتأنية و هي للجادين 
بارك الله في كاتبها و قارئها و ناشرها


----------



## أفتحر أني مصري (11 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 فبراير 2015)

كلما مررت بهذا الموضوع دعوت لصاحبه و لصاحب الفضل في نقل الموضوع الينا 
بوركتم و جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Mohammed Barghouth (5 فبراير 2015)

جزى الله المهندس عبد المنعم خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناته وكذلك الاخ الذي قام برفع المادة.
تحية للشعب المصري العظيم ...


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم كل خير


----------



## كريم محمد دسوقي (11 فبراير 2015)

ألف شكر


----------



## السعيد الزينى (5 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ننتمنى من الدكتور صبرى او احد من الساده المهندسين اعاده رفع الدوره على رابط اخر


----------



## سعيد معمل (14 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ar_kassar (19 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المبسط والوافي


----------

